# For those looking for a smaller intimate Photo Forum



## Chicagophotoshop (Dec 19, 2008)

check mine out..

ChicagoPhotoShop Forums - Powered by vBulletin


here is my photography site

Chicago Pictures - Chicago Photos - Chicago Photographs - Chicago Photography

would love some feedback, and also you can sell your photos on my site if you'd like. :thumbup:

thanks all, Happy Holidays!


----------



## stsinner (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow!!  Very professional..  The intro is impressive, but I don't see how you say it's smaller and more intimate looking at the huge list of members.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Dec 19, 2008)

stsinner said:


> Wow!!  Very professional..  The intro is impressive, but I don't see how you say it's smaller and more intimate looking at the huge list of members.



I have only 100 registered members (most of which are friends and test accounts that never post) I only have about 10 active posters  


thanks so much for the compliment on my site.  I'm glad yuo like the intro.  people either love it or hate it


----------



## stsinner (Dec 19, 2008)

Chicagophotoshop said:


> thanks so much for the compliment on my site.  I'm glad yuo like the intro.  people either love it or hate it



I think it's brilliant.


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice site, but I don't live in Chicago


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Dec 19, 2008)

bigtwinky said:


> Nice site, but I don't live in Chicago



thats ok   actually a few of the active members live on the east coast and one in Vancouver.  I have a "General Photography" forum and hope to have people from all over sharing ideas and such  :hug::


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Dec 19, 2008)

stsinner said:


> I think it's brilliant.



thanks again.  Nikon guy :thumbup:  I use the d80, I love it


----------



## christm (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice photography site, love the flash intro.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Dec 22, 2008)

thephotographyfanatic said:


> Hey there! I just went to you site and thought I'd let you know that it looks great. Really nice intro! Nice that you are focused on Chicago too.
> Continued success to you!
> 
> www.thephotographyfanatic.com






christm said:


> Very nice photography site, love the flash intro.



thanks for yoru comments!  im relieved you like the intro.  its a love/hate thing for so many.  :thumbup:


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 15, 2009)

I've added some new categories in the photography forum to make it more appealing to photographers to post.  :thumbup:

ChicagoPhotoShop Forums - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Feb 19, 2009)

hi there!  I made a bunch of changes and created a new LOGO!  what do you think?


----------



## iClick Studios (Mar 7, 2009)

I just registered under the same username I have here .


----------



## chadsdphoto (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice site and friendly forum. I'm feeling right at home already and it's been just a few days.


----------



## Northsider (May 6, 2009)

Already a member!  I didn't know you were on this site


----------

